# Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit older?



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi guys! I posted this topic awhile back http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1071475&page=0&fpart=1 and decided to get a male dog as my second but then had to put it on hold for a while. Now I am prepared properly to buy one. Until now I hadn't really considered getting an older dog. I would think that getting an older dog as your second would make it harder for them to get along? Maybe this is not true. I have been emailing breeders and I found one who I really like but they are really set on me buying an older dog (1 year) and are convinced that it would be very hard for my 3 year old female to adjust to a puppy (2 months). Is this true? I would prefer to buy a puppy but if its true that an older dog would adjust better I wouldn't be against that either. I would appreciate any opinions or advise on this! Thanks. 

PS one of my holdbacks on getting an older dog is me not really knowing the dog. This breeder lives a long ways away so I don't have time to observe to see how the temperament is and such. Maybe this is silly but its important to me to know the personality and character before investing in a dog as they will become part of my family.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I personally like at least a 5 year age split between my dogs. That way I REALLY have one dog trained and socialized the way I want. So any dog I add (puppy or year or so) can have all the attention and focus to get used to my home, life and expectations. 

Truthfully, what people never think about when adding a dog is 10 years from now. Just recently having to get a senior dog thru her last year I can't tell you how hard it can be and EXPENSIVE! The fact I could afford the medications and vet bills to make her comfortable for her last year, and it would have been much harder to double the bills for TWO dogs..... 

And physically for me......... her hips were starting to go the last year so I had to help her up stairs, and into the car, and down stairs. 

Added to the mental process for me during the last year with the 'maybe today is the day I have to take her to the vet?'.

The fact I had younger and healthier dogs in the house was a huge help for me mentally. As well as keeping the older dog perky and alert.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

What about the fact of the new dog getting along with the female I have now? Will it be harder for the whole introduction/getting along thing with an older/younger dog?


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got 4 years between my current dogs and that is great! Personally I think adding an adult dog would have been harder with my dog, Grace. Kira was 4.5 months old when we got her and the two of them get along really, really well. 

Grace was at a point in her training were it was all just maintenance, which made dealing with a young dog much easier. It was still hard for awhile though because Kira required soooo much attention that I felt guilty for not spending so much time with Grace.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Remember how I said I take the 5 years to make my first dog 'be all that it can be'? 

Part of that is doing all the proactive training and socialization so I KNOW my dog. Know if she prefers male dogs. Female dogs. Hates/loves puppies. Can be trusted to get along with a new dog/pup OR NOT. 

I KNOW that before I even think of adding a new pet. And even then am very careful and watchful. You are right to not take this for granted. There are houses that dogs can never be trusted out together at the same time. EVER. Rotating them thru rooms, having to keeps some crated at all time. The angst and worry involved with that would not work for me.

If you are not as sure about your current dog as I am with mine 
( click here to see what I EXPECT of my dogs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3pNhDOuwU and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-9SU0fTeIM ) then just wait until you are. Take some dog classes to expose your dog to others in a controlled environment. Go proactive with going to friends homes to meet their dogs and have their dogs at your home. Take your dog out more to have meet and greets so you really KNOW your dog and their likes and dislikes.

Then decide if a puppy or young dog would work best (or male or female).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I added Kacie to our pack when Onyx was 5 months. We had senior Clover who was 12 at the time. All female...
Onyx didn't get the focus I should have given her and not that I regret adding Kacie, who was 1 yr 7 mos, I should have waited til Onyx was already trained and older.
I added a pup when Onyx was 2yrs 5 mos. and they accepted the pup just fine. I am not doing sportwork with either Onyx or Kacie so Karlo is getting my focus on training now. I will get Onyx into agility again soon, though.
My suggestion would be to add a puppy, opposite sex and be sure to give the current dog attention, training as you have been doing all along. If you decide on an older dog, it must get along w/ your current one or you will have to deal with what MRL posted about trust, rotating, etc. You may not see the true personality of an older dog for a few months after having it, either. Sometimes they come with baggage...
In the past couple of days, I am seeing Kacie challenge Onyx and this hasn't happened in the past. Onyx is the Alpha and w/ the male puppy the dynamics are changing. I am keeping a vigilent eye on this situation because I don't want them to start fighting. Once they do, I will have to keep them seperated, I know. I think it is a resource guarding thing(me) and they are fine together when I am not around.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If you were just asking generally then I think it depends enormously on the dogs in question. Some dogs will be very annoyed by a tiny puppy gnawing on them all the time and would be better with a 1 yr old, others will take to a young puppy more readily than a dog they perceive as a fellow adult. There's certainly no rule that says one age is more readily accepted than the other. But I think my question in this situation is why is the breeder pushing you so hard to get the 1yr old? Because to me that sounds like they've got a dog they really really want to move and are trying to convince you to take it without being honest about the situation. I can see why some breeders may legitimately push someone to get one age over an another but given that this person doesn't know you and doesn't know your dog, I don't see how they can conclude that a 1 yr old is better for you than a puppy, so I'm inclined to suspect an alternate explanation.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

You said _Maybe this is silly but its important to me to know the personality and character before investing in a dog as they will become part of my family.
[/quote]_

T<span style="color: #000099">That is not silly. It is smart. Why dies the breeder have the older dog? Was it returned? Was she unable to find a home for him. When my last GSD was 4 I got my son a Pit bull pup for his birthday and they got along wonderfully from the start. The new pup seemed to make the older dog grow younger and he went into "second puppyhood" ( in a good way,







He wanted to play more and show the new kid up! 

When my GSD Eli, died in May the Pit was very depressed. We lost him the following month to hemophilia.

I think depending on the tempermant of your older dog a puppy would be the best ( as long as you don't let too many puppy antics harrass the older one)

Why does the breeder still have the older dog? Was he returned? Was she unable to sell him? You also said you really want the puppy and you should follow your heart. A breeder should not push a dog on you.
</span>


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

So far I have followed MRL's 4-5 years in between rule. I would consider adding to my pack sooner, but that would depend very heavily on whats going on with each dog within the pack that I already had. And even then, you have to consider your personal timing issues. What is going on in your life, can you make the time for devoting time for each pack member that needs it, etc.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I got my male when my female was just over 3 years old. He was born when she was 2 years 11 months. In my case, she was old enough to be well trained, controlable, and had a clear understanding of who's in charge. My male, Tango just turned 6 months old and they are getting along very well. She is young enough to have the energy to deal (play and compete) with him. 

I contrast the above with bringing the female (Mischa) home shen my male (Apollo) was almost 10. He was tolerant and patient with her, which I was happy to see since he was a mega alpha dog. He could never be around other dogs due to his agression. I couldn't trust the other person to know how to handle it, and I didn't know their dog so we never tried. When I brought Mischa home, I sat in the driveway with her in my lap. My wife let him out and he made a bee line for me. Once he understood what his Alpha expected, things were great! Two days later she would curl up between his front and hind legs and sleep.










The problem was, he didn't have the energy to deal with her. He knew they both reported to the pack leader (me) so we never had any major problems but he would lose his patience with her. 

One of the coolest things in life to me is a puppy, and I wish the stage would last longer. Problems aside, they are a lot of fun. 

MaggieRoseLee is absolutely right that you need to know what to expect from your dog. If you're not in charge, they are and anything could be expected.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

Well a big thing with the breeder is that he speaks Italian. I speak English. We're relying on translation programs for communication. Oh the joys of living overseas, right?









He had a 8 month old male for 450 Euro that he says he got two weeks ago. Okay, red flags up automatically. Why did he just get it and us selling it so soon? Why did he buy it anyway?

And then he offered me a 1 year old male for 1000 Euro, big price jump. It looks and sounds like a better dog but I can't afford it even if I wanted to so thats the end of that. 

Didn't say why he had them. I would ask but I'm not really interested anyway.

I think he is just trying to give me advice, his personal opinion. I am waiting to hear back to see if he has any young puppies. So we'll see! I am pretty confident about buying a puppy so I think thats the route I am going to take.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is he a broker? Sounds like it to me, he may not know the true personality of the dogs if he is just buying/selling.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.vomhausselia.com/index.htm

Here is a link to his website if you want to check it out.


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Both times I have added a puppy my older dogs were about 6 or 7 years old. This was perfect because the older ones were trained and I could focus on training the pup. Both times our older dog was male & the pup was male. When we bought Jackson, where he was an older pup, we brought Forrest to the breeder's house so they could meet and we could get an idea of how they would react to each other. The breeder also said if we had any trouble at all with them getting along that we should bring Jackson back to her. That gave us some peace of mind because, like MaggieRoseLee, having dogs in the house that had to be kept seperate would just not work for me.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Personally, I think it's easier to introduce a puppy with an established, older dog. Although, that will also depend on the age of the older dog. A senior citizen dog w/ a pup will probably be way too much for the senior dog to handle especially if it has health issues. A pup with it's exuberance and a tired senior will not work, IMO.

My Lab, 5 years with our now, 6.5 mos GSD get along great. We got Sirius when he was 9 weeks old. They play and romp together and it's a joy to see their love and companionship.

















Why is the breeder trying to push the year old dog? Is it b/c the breeder wants to unload it? Sorry, I'm a bit cynical. Personally, I prefer a breeder to suggest options not "push". 

How much experience and time do you have to devote to training, etc., are considerations for your you. Is it easier to bring in a year old dog who's house trained and knows basic commands, at least. I would hope the 1 year old has these basics down. What happens if the 1 year old doesn't work out - has behavior issues, health problems, etc. What are the contract limitations?

No matter what you decide, your resident dog will need lots of TLC and some extra special time so his nose will not get out of joint. </span>


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

We added Conor to our family at 6 months - our girl Anja was 6 years old at the time. She accepted him without issue because a) he was a puppy and b) he was a boy. I do not think an older dog would have been nearly as successful, and I would never have considered taking in another female. I would therefore suggest getting a younger, rather than older dog...... and I would shop around before doing so, not just go with the first breeder who presents himself (especially if there is a language barrier.) I do a LOT of homework myself before putting any money down, but that's just me - I want to avoid as many problems down the road as I possibly can, and I want a breeder who will be with me long after the sale. Good Luck! 

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

What is it you like about this breeder? 

I'm not impressed by his site. Some of it is language difficulties but there's no current info - those litters are all from 2004-2005 - and no specifics about anything. He just talks about "hundreds of dogs that have come through his 'breeding shelter'" and is standing in front of a lot of trophies - but what those awards are and what they mean isn't clear. 

I mean, he might be great, I just can't tell that from his site. I don't think I'd be buying from him unless I'd talked to a lot of other people who had and knew him and had had great experiences.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

Yeah the pushy-ness is really turning me off. However at least when Romanians are talking, sometimes they come across as being REALLY pushy when in fact its just their language and culture. So I am trying to have a little grace with him. LoL.

I probably wouldn't be considering adding another dog while still training the one I already have except for the fact that my family is very involved with my dogs and I am not that only one taking care of it everything. While I am concentrating on the older dogs training, I have someone that can completely devote themselves to the puppy with obedience training and such. So obviously that really helps a ton!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

I just saw that a month ago you were having major behavioral/training issues with your current pup. How are things going?


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqWhat is it you like about this breeder?


Romania sadly does not have the resources like the states and western Europe. His site, dogs and personality is some of the better I have seen actually! And don't be alarmed I am not going out and buying anything from him without doing lots of research!! I have contacted some other breeders that I think have better dogs that will work out better for me anyhow. The only reason why I brought this guy up is because I was wondering why he was pushing an older dog since I have a dog already. I honestly didn't know if that was true or not and figured since he was so convinced that I should check it out and see if an older dog was a better option to think about!!


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqI just saw that a month ago you were having major behavioral/training issues with your current pup. How are things going?


So much better! I have been spending a lot more time with her and have been reinforcing her training since then. She is going away for training (will be gone a few weeks) in September so I am excited to see how everything is going to go.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

I have two spayed females, the older one 21 months and the second one is 16 months. I added the younger dog when she was already 11 months old. I really wanted them to be able to play together. I had been taking my original dog to daycare, at least once a week, so that she could play with other dogs. I haven't had to do that since I got the second dog. They play constantly! I love to watch them..they are very entertaining!









I take them on walks together and I seperate them, too. I had already trained my first dog, and now I am working with a trainer with the second dog. I don't have any regrets about having two dogs that are basically the same age..


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

Glad to hear it's going better







. So if she's going away in September, what would be the time frame for adding the second dog?


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

I added 5 year old (estimated age) male to eight month old female Lainey two months ago. Lainey is now ten months old and it has been great for both of them. Beau is settling in nicely and they are pretty evenly matched physicallly both size and energy wise. They both give each other heck and sometimes don't know when to quit. He is 77 -78 pounds and she is nearly 70 pounds. (I'll know for sure today at her vet visit).


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeRemember how I said I take the 5 years to make my first dog 'be all that it can be'?
> 
> Part of that is doing all the proactive training and socialization so I KNOW my dog. Know if she prefers male dogs. Female dogs. Hates/loves puppies. Can be trusted to get along with a new dog/pup OR NOT.
> 
> ...


DITTO, DITTO, DITTO!!!!! Excellent post and your videos are great!


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqGlad to hear it's going better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure yet. I have to find a suitable breeder and a dog that will work, which takes a lot of time. I have several to look at and think about but don't have anything solid yet. October would be my best guess! I have to work it all out properly with Zoe going to training and everything.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: zoe317
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: pupresqI just saw that a month ago you were having major behavioral/training issues with your current pup. How are things going?
> ...


This tells me that you probably should hold off on getting another dog for awhile. You want dog #1 to be dang near perfect prior to adding #2 IMHO. I would wait until she gets back from training and then see how things go. Probably not what you want to hear, but I think it would be in the best interest of your dog.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

[/quote]
This tells me that you probably should hold off on getting another dog for awhile. You want dog #1 to be dang near perfect prior to adding #2 IMHO. I would wait until she gets back from training and then see how things go. Probably not what you want to hear, but I think it would be in the best interest of your dog. [/quote]

I am planning on waiting till my GSD gets back from training before I make my final decision. I want to see how it goes before adding another. Thank you for your concern!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq. But I think my question in this situation is why is the breeder pushing you so hard to get the 1yr old? Because to me that sounds like they've got a dog they really really want to move and are trying to convince you to take it without being honest about the situation. I can see why some breeders may legitimately push someone to get one age over an another but given that this person doesn't know you and doesn't know your dog, I don't see how they can conclude that a 1 yr old is better for you than a puppy, so I'm inclined to suspect an alternate explanation.


These were my thought too.

I know with my adults, I could NOT add a "non-puppy" to the household. But a baby puppy is allowed to get away with murder as far as they are concerned.

I would NEVER get a dog older than a young puppy (if I had any existing dog.) shipped to me. It is much better if they (the existing dog and the new dog) can meet in person BEFORE you commit to taking the dog. If you get a 1yo shipped to you and it doesn't get along with your existing dog, then what??

If any breeder was trying to push ANY dog on me, I would not deal with them.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

Yeah I definitely would not get an older dog shipped to me!! To risky.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI would NEVER get a dog older than a young puppy (if I had any existing dog.) shipped to me. It is much better if they (the existing dog and the new dog) can meet in person BEFORE you commit to taking the dog. If you get a 1yo shipped to you and it doesn't get along with your existing dog, then what??


I agree. It's definitely much easier to add a puppy to an adult dog household than it would be to add a year old dog, but certainly not impossible. But for sure, with an older puppy I would want it to be from someone local so we could all meet and see how it goes rather than having it shipped.

Adding a puppy when you've truly got an "older" dog, such as a senior who may not be so tolerant of puppy antics, might not be a great idea, but a 3 year old dog is still quite young and active, although it does really depend on the dogs in question, as pupresq pointed out.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

Yep, I think it all just depends.









We got Grace when she was 11 months, our Rottie was 8 and our Golden was 11 or 12. That worked fine. Leo we added when he was 8 months, the Rottie was 12 and Grace was 5, I think. Actually our other two dogs came to us at 1 year and 2 years too. So I've had really good success adding adult dogs/older puppies to existing packs. But we have puppies here all the time as well. I had a pretty good idea going in both what my dogs would tolerate and also what I was looking for. 

I think at this point with the OP's current situation, the issue is not as much with the age of the added dog as when to add it and where to get it from. If I were in her position, I think I'd give it another year with the current dog to work on training etc. before adding a second pet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: zoe317
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: pupresqI just saw that a month ago you were having major behavioral/training issues with your current pup. How are things going?
> ...


It's great to hear things are going so well with your current dog. BUT with that background I would absolutely 100% NOT recommend you adding a new dog (of any age) at this time. So much more important to continue on the path your are on with your current dog to truly make sure it will be the best dog it can be. Reliable and trustworthy, solid and sure in all situation FOR CERTAIN. 

Usually it takes me more than a month to really work thru issues with my dogs. And I know I'd wait to add any dogs to my household until I really felt confident about the situation. Rather spend all the money and time on my CURRENT dog to do the best with it. Then on a new dog that may (thru no fault of it's own) have your current dog start on a meltdown.

Nice to hear it sounds like you found a good trainer to send your dog away to but I hope that training includes YOU in the mix for a few weeks. One thing I know for sure at this point is the 'dog' part of training my dog is easy. It's the 'handler' (that's me) that ends up causing the problems. The good part of finding a great trainer is they DO know what they are doing and the dogs learn well. But unless part of the deal is that trainer coming to live with you for the next 12 to 15 years, if you are like me you'll have to get alot of training in too!


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> It's great to hear things are going so well with your current dog. BUT with that background I would absolutely 100% NOT recommend you adding a new dog (of any age) at this time. So much more important to continue on the path your are on with your current dog to truly make sure it will be the best dog it can be. Reliable and trustworthy, solid and sure in all situation FOR CERTAIN.
> 
> Usually it takes me more than a month to really work thru issues with my dogs. And I know I'd wait to add any dogs to my household until I really felt confident about the situation. Rather spend all the money and time on my CURRENT dog to do the best with it. Then on a new dog that may (thru no fault of it's own) have your current dog start on a meltdown.
> ...


First of all yes I found one of the best trainers in Romania to work with IMO, I have several recommendations and referrals of him and think that he is a good choice. I haven't talked everything out with him but I am going to make sure that if she does go away for two weeks that I am also involved. I know thats important! 

I also know that right now isn't the best time to be getting another dog especially considering that my dog I currently own is not %100 perfect yet. And if adding another dog was simply a want, I would most likely be waiting till the Spring. However for security purposes I need another dog. Obviously it takes time for a puppy to grow and until it can be an sufficient means of security so the sooner I get another dog the better. If I didn't have any dogs I would be buying two adults already trained. But I do have a dog already and just don't have the heart to get rid of her! So I am trying to make the best out of it all and do the best thing for everyone. 

With all of that said; I am waiting till after my GSD goes through training *before* I make my final decision!! I have no idea how it is going to go and how things will turn out. If I don't think she is ready I won't buy another dog yet. Just so everyone knows I didn't mean to imply that I am trying to buy a puppy asap no matter what! I do know that I need to get another dog soon... but getting my current dog to a satisfied level of training/behavior and making sure she is ready to deal with a new dog in the family comes first. In the meantime I am simply trying to research my options, get to know some good breeders in my area, so that when I do take the plunge I am ready.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

What kind of training is she going away for? And what kind of security are you looking for?


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

Security for my courtyard/property area.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

But what is it that the dog will be expected to do and under what circumstances?


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqBut what is it that the dog will be expected to do and under what circumstances?


No offense but I think this is way off topic from the questions I first had when starting this topic. I would love to talk about it all but my weekend is being cut short and I really don't have the time.







I started the topic to figure out whether to be looking for a puppy or older dog as my second and I found my answer. So thanks to everyone for their input and help I appreciate it very much!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*

Sometimes threads do go a bit off topic; such is the nature of a discussion board. I think this is actually relevant though because what you're getting the dog for, has a bearing on what sort of dog you get and how old it is when you get it. It also has a bearing on the dynamics of multiple dogs. Finally, it has a bearing on the advice people give you, which may go beyond your original question, but again - such is the nature of a discussion board.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqFinally, it has a bearing on the advice people give you, which may go beyond your original question, but again - such is the nature of a discussion board.


Big time!

Happens all the time in the health section-once more information is gotten the feedback TOTALLY changes!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqSometimes threads do go a bit off topic; such is the nature of a discussion board. I think this is actually relevant though because what you're getting the dog for, has a bearing on what sort of dog you get and how old it is when you get it. It also has a bearing on the dynamics of multiple dogs. Finally, it has a bearing on the advice people give you, which may go beyond your original question, but again - such is the nature of a discussion board.


Totally agree! I would have a different perspective to offer if I knew that someone was looking for a second dog as a guard dog or a family pet when giving my two cents worth.

So will throw in my two cents anyway. The last 'Puppy' that I had was a male Golden 19 years ago. Every furbaby that has come through our family since has been rescued, most of them over a year old. We currently have 4: 8yo BGSD male, 1 1/2 yo male and female huskies (tazmanian devil siblings), and 1 1/2 yo female fear-agressive GSD. 

I didn't know what I was getting with any of them, I have been able to train them all to fit what I want and need. I have learned and am still learning what they are capable of and what they are not.

Some family members think that they are unmanageable; depends on what you want from them. They are all 'my kids', none trained for protection, schuzhund, or agility. We have a family arrangement: I am in charge. No one is isolated, _*but it takes a lot of work*_. So does raising a puppy. 

Anything is possible, depending on what you want and how much you want it to work, and how much work that you want to put in. 

All of us have opinions here, and they are all valid opinions based on what you ask of us.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jodnfletcher (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Getting a second dog. Young puppy or a bit old*



> Originally Posted By: KimcMAI added 5 year old (estimated age) male to eight month old female Lainey two months ago. Lainey is now ten months old and it has been great for both of them. Beau is settling in nicely and they are pretty evenly matched physicallly both size and energy wise. They both give each other heck and sometimes don't know when to quit. He is 77 -78 pounds and she is nearly 70 pounds. (I'll know for sure today at her vet visit).


We are just thinking about getting another dog and have found a 2 year old collie cross - I know collies have bundles of energy so would probably be a good match for my OTT GSD pup ) The collie is 2 yrs old and Fletcher (my GSD pup) is 8 months. Any advice/opinions on doing it this way around? I see you said Lainey and Beau are getting on great?


----------

